# Vaping industry, their own worst enemy?



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/10/19)

Watch from about 27 min


Like I have said for a long time, Vaping promote themselves as a noble cause to get smokers of cigarettes. But in the real world the industry is just chasing money and the "noble cause" is just talk.

In short, in video on CNN above the Dr say that the vape industry use marketing tactics used in past by tobacco industry, to get people hooked to a lifestyle and nicotine addiction. He mention that if they want to target smokers, why use social media like Instagram etc ? As most smokers are 30-60 years of age? They not really targetting smokers but teens and young people?

Does he have a point? Please think carefully, dont just attack it, think if the vaping industry really fight a noble cause or just chasing money? Surely the biggest manufacturers of vaping gear is from China? Will they fight a noble cause or chase the money? I thought saving rhino's would be a noble cause also?

So when you see the fancy mods, all the colours. The names, will a 60year old even understand the connection to a Noisy cricket, a Unicorn, all the names taken from scifi movies etc? Why all the fancy colours and packaging and names for juices? 
Can you really be honest and say the vaping industry does not target young people?

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...the-books-e-cig-approval-slog-now-looks-smart
This link I paste before, discuss how Iqos went through a long and costly process through the right channels and testing to get it approved in the US. Did vaping industry do the same? Or just gorilla marketing to make a quick buck?

Are the vaping industry shooting themselves in the foot?


----------



## RichJB (5/10/19)

Pro tip: if you want to link a video and have it start some way in, go to the point where you want people to start viewing, right-click on the red bar at the bottom of the screen and choose "Copy video URL at current time" from the drop-down options. Then you get this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/10/19)

RichJB said:


> Pro tip: if you want to link a video and have it start some way in, go to the point where you want people to start viewing, right-click on the red bar at the bottom of the screen and choose "Copy video URL at current time" from the drop-down options. Then you get this:



Thanks, did not even know you can do things like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (6/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Like I have said for a long time, Vaping promote themselves as a noble cause to get smokers of cigarettes. But in the real world the industry is just chasing money and the "noble cause" is just talk.
> 
> In short, in video on CNN above the Dr say that the vape industry use marketing tactics used in past by tobacco industry, to get people hooked to a lifestyle and nicotine addiction. He mention that if they want to target smokers, why use social media like Instagram etc ? As most smokers are 30-60 years of age? They not really targetting smokers but teens and young people?
> 
> ...



I'll have to brake this into the smaller points, in order to address as many of your concerns as I can .

“*Like I have said for a long time, Vaping promote themselves as a noble cause to get smokers of cigarettes. But in the real world the industry is just chasing money and the "noble cause" is just talk.”*
_In my experience, smokers that switched to vaping and felt the benefit from it, are passionately promoting vaping as a “noble cause”. Maybe, just maybe the dude who invented it, also had an honest motivation behind it. 
Companies are just riding on that wave, parroting our own messages and I can’t see how is that surprising, when the sole reason for the existence of every business today is making profit. 
That fact alone does not make vaping bad or less valuable to the every single one of us. _

“*In short, in video on CNN above the Dr say that the vape industry use marketing tactics used in past by tobacco industry, to get people hooked to a lifestyle and nicotine addiction.”*
_They say “vape industry” and yet they are talking about Juul which is owned in large portion by a Altria (tobacco company), which automatically explains the use of the same advertising tactics.

“*He mention that if they want to target smokers, why use social media like Instagram etc ? “*
1. Are you saying that smokers and/or 30 years+ people don’t use Instagram and the other social media platforms?
2. Because is the way cheaper than advertising on the TV

“*As most smokers are 30-60 years of age?”*
While that is maybe true, it does not make number of smokers in 18-29 group insignificant:

Current Smoking Among Adults in 2017 (Nation) By Age2
Current cigarette smoking was higher among persons aged 18–24 years, 25–44 years, and 45–64 years than among those aged 65 years and older.

About 10 of every 100 adults aged 18–24 years (10.4%)


About 16 of every 100 adults aged 25–44 years (16.1%)


Nearly 17 of every 100 adults aged 45–64 years (16.5%)


About 8 of every 100 adults aged 65 years and older (8.2%)
https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/adult_data/cig_smoking/index.htm

“*They not really targetting smokers but teens and young people?”*
From what I saw in their adds they are targeting every potential customer of the legal smoking age which includes 18+ or 21+ respectively (depends on state). I have yet to see the proof of using, or targeting the children. 
Onus is on parents to teach their children and on the state to enforce the law if it is broken.
As using young adults in the advertising goes, they are better looking and work cheaper than 40-60 years old.

“*Does he have a point?”*
What exactly was the point beside shifting emotions, giving political talking points for 2020 and purposely distorting information.

“*Please think carefully, dont just attack it, think if the vaping industry really fight a noble cause or just chasing money?”*
Every Industry, by definition (since the industrial revolution) is driven by greed, so it’s fighting for profit (chasing money). 
CNN is fighting for viewers and advertisers (chasing money).
Dr. Jackler, Stanford Professor is fighting for funding (chasing money).
Politicians are fighting for votes and donations (chasing power and money). 
I’m fighting for my health improvement and right to choose (selfish? probably).
You are fighting for…? (I have no Idea)

“*Surely the biggest manufacturers of vaping gear is from China?”*
Probably yes. Point being?

*"Will they fight a noble cause or chase the money?"*
Already answered. 

“*I thought saving rhino's would be a noble cause also?”*
Sure thing. Relevance?

“*So when you see the fancy mods, all the colours.”*
Some I love, some I don’t. Different people, different tastes.

“*The names, will a 60year old even understand the connection to a Noisy cricket, a Unicorn, all the names taken from scifi movies etc?" *
I don’t know (only 51), but I’ve been enjoying good Sci-Fi since 5 years of age to this very day. Who doesn’t know noisy, cricket, unicorn…etc, can always Google it.

“*Why all the fancy colours and packaging and names for juices?”*
Competition, wish to stand out to the extreme, so they are all looking alike on the end.

*Can you really be honest and say the vaping industry does not target young people?*
Already answered. Targets everybody (including young people).

*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...the-books-e-cig-approval-slog-now-looks-smart*
“*This link I paste before, discuss how Iqos went through a long and costly process through the right channels and testing to get it approved in the US.”*
404 page not found. Can’t comment on that article exactly. However, I can add some info on IQOS:

1. IQOS is the tobacco product (real tobacco in that one)
2. IQOS belongs to Philip Morris. Philip Morris is now the Altria Group (the same Altria that holds the large stake in Juul) 
*Altria Group, Inc.* (previously known as *Philip Morris Companies, Inc.*) is an American corporation and one of the world's largest producers and marketers of tobacco, cigarettes and related products. It operates worldwide and is headquartered in Henrico County, Virginia, just outside the city of Richmond. 
3. IQOS have established a stronghold in Japan since November 2014, while vaping was banned by the Japanese government. Same time was released in Italy. https://www.pmi.com/markets/japan/en/overview
4. IQOS used same style of advertising in Japan (young people, bright colours, blue bird…etc) as Juul did in the US. 

“*Did vaping industry do the same?”*
If you exclude Juul which was doing very similar thing in the US as IQOS in the Japan, who else is there? Bunch of the tiny Chinese manufacturers (relative to the Altria) and even smaller local businesses in various countries. I have no idea what did those smaller companies do about licencing, because there was no need for any. When European Union came With TPD regulations, everyone jumped to comply.

“*Or just gorilla marketing to make a quick buck?”*
What are you talking about???
Please show me some inappropriate advertisement by: Smok, Wismec, Ijoy, Vape King, Vape Cartel or anyone else and we can talk about it.

“*Are the vaping industry shooting themselves in the foot?”*
No.
Excluding Juul, the rest is being stomped on by Altria , Media, WHO and the various governments all over the world.
_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

